# Installing A 14 foot Retractable Awning



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I need to know what materials are available to mount this awning in a safe manner. The awning weighs between 135 to 150 lbs. So working off of ladders while trying to hold and lift it into position is out of the question. So I am thinking I need a scaffold and maybe some type of winch. The videos that are on the web only show the installers mounting the brackets and not the actual lifting of the awning into place. Two to four men may be required to do this.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Might help if you posted this web site your talking about.
I just can not imagine someone setting up scaffolding and a wench for such a simple and light job. 150/3 =50 lbs.
Men carry 75 LB. bundles of shingles up ext. ladders everyday on the shoulders, so I'm sure three people on step ladders should be more then enough.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I guess my age caught up to me. At 74 years, the weight is too much for me to handle. I have three people I can count on to do the lifting. I want to make it as safe as possible. Step ladders or regular ladders will need to be place on grass and I am concerned about possibility of either sliding out from under. This is why I think I may need a scaffold. Is there a tool available that can be placed at the foot of the ladders to prevent sliding on grass?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I see you have been posting on other DIY web sites asking the same question.
I also noted you still have not posted the video you where watching.
At 74 I can see where you think there may a need for all the extra staging.
I'm 61 and I've learned my limits.
Unless there's a steep slope a step ladders not going anywhere.
I saw where people have suggested renting anything from a man lift, using a back hoe,
renting staging.
Once the brackets are in place it should be about 1/2 hour to lift and install any awning system I've ever worked with.
Really need that video, the manufactures web site and a picture of your site would be great.
Anything else your getting is just guesses because no one can see what it is your trying to do.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

The videos I referred to are what anyone finds on the net. I watched about four of them. The website where I purchased my awning is "Retractableawnings.com" They do not have a video. Tomorrow, I will take a picture of the four brackets and post it.
Sometimes I will post the same question on other forums to get maximum opinions about the safety of the job.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

Here are two pictures with the brackets installed.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If you don't feel comfortable with the climbing, the obvious solution would be to find a couple of young fellows to put it in place. Another thought I had is to lean (and nail) a couple of 2 x 4's up against that fascia, with a couple of support arms, to stage the awning closer to its final position. You could probably get the awning 6 feet off the ground without even getting on the ladder. At least this way, you would not have to be carrying the awning up the ladder.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I have three young friends that can assist me as I watch. But thanks for the tip and good idea.
I promised myself to be careful as I have had two falls in my lifetime. The first was off a ladder and the second was when I tried to climb over a six foot fence using just one ladder. I normally used two ladders. When I let my body swing over the edge, I found that I could not hold my weight and I landed on my back and hip. Luckey for me that I landed on grass and not concrete. But I was sore for 3 months.
This is what happens when us oldsters refuse to believe we are not young anymore. Well now I am convinced.
When Spring arrives, I'll see about rounding up my friends to lift the awning in place.


----------

